# [NA] Offering Series 1,2 & WA for cards on my wishlist.



## Avocado LaSchaap (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello hello! I am in Canada and I'll send all my cards in sleeves and padded with card stock, please do the same!

Also please PM your offers, I will see it quicker.

I'll also point out that I am willing to buy your cards from you for a reasonable price via paypal if I don't have any cards that you want. 

Updated: Feb 28

*Cards that I WANT:*
073 Flo
098 Roald
125 Gwen
210 Cyrus
286 Cube
WA:
12 Wade

*Cards that I HAVE:*
014 Luna
026 Renee
039 Jitters
118 Poncho
130 Prince
136 Egbert
149 Broccolo
151 Groucho
156 Gabi
175 Jay
WA:
14 Ketchup
38 Spike 
42 Gonzo


----------



## nekocchi (Feb 7, 2017)

I sent you a PM! <3


----------



## cass. (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Feb 7, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Feb 9, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## cutiebunny49 (Feb 9, 2017)

Pm'ed!


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Feb 12, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## meows (Feb 12, 2017)

sent you a PM


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap (Feb 28, 2017)

Bump!


----------

